# Ruston Proctor SD tractor



## Niceonetidy (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Here is my latest home machined project. I have been busy over the last nine months completing my Ruston Steam tractor. I steamed her for the first time yesterday. She performed great. This engine was made from the original Ruston prints and drawings, I had loads of patterns made for the parts. There is a build diary on my website, www.bailey-steam.com,

Regards

Colin


----------



## Niceonetidy (Mar 9, 2014)

More photos

Regards

Colin


----------



## Jasonb (Mar 9, 2014)

Very nice Colin, I've been following the build on your site for a long time and good to see you have been able to get on with this one again and just in time for the season.

J


----------



## vcutajar (Mar 9, 2014)

Very, very nice.  Is that full size Colin?

Vince


----------



## Niceonetidy (Mar 9, 2014)

vcutajar said:


> Very, very nice.  Is that full size Colin?
> 
> Vince



Yes, it's a full size engine.  They were supposed to be three ton engines and that would allow one driver, the larger engines needed two.  Most were overweight when supplied,


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Mar 10, 2014)

WOW!  Absolutely wow!  What a project.

Bill


----------



## AussieJimG (Mar 10, 2014)

You built that in nine months?? Absolutely astonishing.

And a beautiful engine to be proud of. Congratulations.

Jim


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 11, 2014)

Now that's what I call an ambitious project. Congratulations Sir, that is one outstanding piece of work. 
gbritnell


----------



## Niceonetidy (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi there,

It took me nine months to paint and re assemble, total build was eight years on and off. Here is some video, he is fast in high gear.


[ame]http://youtu.be/0D6xDDzg6X0[/ame]
http://youtu.be/9H-m_rrw2nY
[ame]http://youtu.be/tCWbCbGbMvE[/ame]
[ame]http://youtu.be/jRSU_S0aJ5w[/ame]
[ame]http://youtu.be/RnZ7NqOP3x8[/ame]


----------



## Niceonetidy (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi there,

It took me nine months to paint and re assemble, total build was eight years on and off. Here is some video, he is fast in high gear,

Sorry, posted twice by mistake


----------



## Niceonetidy (Mar 11, 2014)

gbritnell said:


> Now that's what I call an ambitious project. Congratulations Sir, that is one outstanding piece of work.
> gbritnell




Thank you George, that is very kind from an engineer with your talent,

Kind regards

Colin


----------



## crueby (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow, Really impressive! Never seen a tractor that size, usually see the ones several times as large.

That engine would not even fit in my shop, let alone any of its parts into my lathe. Though, the weight of it would land it in the basement pretty quick, so lifting it onto the table would not be a problem any more.... Guess I'll stick to the small engines!


----------

